# HME Job Opening at TiVo



## TiVoPony

Here's just a friendly pointer to any of you looking to capitalize on your HME experience...we're looking for folks internally to work on HME and with partners here at TiVo.

You'll find more info here.

Please direct all questions regarding the role via the website, I'm not the hiring manager and won't be able to tell you anything more than what's on that page. 

Other than 'TiVo is a really fun place to work'. 

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## ZeoTiVo

here is a broad question that may be of benefit to answer in seeking candidates

Does TiVo inc. consider people who would work remotely or does TiVo inc. want all employees working in San Jose/Silicon valley ?


----------



## jlb

Do all employess get a free Series 3 with Lifetime service?


----------



## ashu

Bump!

If only I knew (and liked) Java, eh


----------



## danny7481

how much does the position pay?


----------



## BlackBetty

danny7481 said:


> how much does the position pay?


$1,000,000 per year.


----------



## ashu

BlackBetty said:


> $1,000,000 per year.


----------



## petew

The job is no longer advertised. Hopefully it's been filled


----------



## jtlytle

Who got the job? Anyone we know?


----------

